# Diy aquarium plants



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I wanted to get some fake lily pads or some other cover plants to help my gourami and other fishies feel at home, but I dont have much money left, and quite frankly I dont need as many as they sell in my lfs. so Ive decided to try to make my own. Ive got some ideas, but I will welcome more, and when I have a finished product i'll post pictures. Please post if youve done this before or if you have any ideas for me to try. thank you, and have a nice day!:fish:


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thin styrofoam and yarn


----------

